# Man, this one is a keeper, with 1923 sales receipt and everything!



## Bikermaniac (Mar 3, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=201835001105


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 4, 2017)

Schwinn Made? Very cool,made the year my Dad was born.Wish he held up this good.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2017)

It looks Schwinn built to me Ranger. Start the bidding at $1050 or BIN for $1375   $150 shipping
not mine...

Sell now
*1923 Mead Ranger Scout Original Paint Original sales receipt Wooden Wheel prewar*
*

 

 

 

 *


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 4, 2017)

That belongs to a Caber.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 4, 2017)

Its listed on the Cabe at $1050 shipped


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Its listed on the Cabe at $1050 shipped



Found it  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1923-mead-ranger-scout.105767/


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 7, 2017)

Its still available.  Offers welcome


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 9, 2017)

Can deliver to Dudley


----------

